# El-al



## Mariàina

ciao 
avrei bisogno di un aiutino:é più corretto dire
-El rìo separa al paìs de la Argentina.........(oppure)
- "  "     "       el   "    "   "     "


----------



## irene.acler

Io direi _el río separa el país de la Argentina_, però diciamo che non ho uno splendido rapporto con l'uso della _a_!!
_País_ non è un nome di persona per cui direi che si usa _el_, ma non ne sono completamente certa...

Hispanohablantes, ayuda!!


----------



## claudine2006

Direi: _separa el país de Argentina._


----------



## Mariàina

si si si si !,ho trovato riscontro su un libro di geogrefia e qui dice:SEPARA EL PAìS ...
GRAZIE


----------



## Schenker

Sin más contexto que ese, yo digo que ambas están bien (el o al).


----------



## claudine2006

Mariàina said:


> Sì sì sì sì!, ho trovato riscontro su un libro di geografia e qui dice: SEPARA EL PAìS ...
> GRAZIE


Un piccolo refuso.


----------



## Mariàina

si lo so come si scrive GEOGRAFIA dato che sono italiana ed universitaria,è stato solo un errore di "battitura"sulla tastiera.
Comunque grazie lo stesso per il tuo interessamento al fine di migliorarmi


----------



## claudine2006

Mariàina said:


> Sì, lo so come si scrive GEOGRAFIA dato che sono italiana ed universitaria, è stato solo un errore di "battitura" sulla tastiera.
> Comunque grazie lo stesso per il tuo interessamento al fine di migliorarmi.


Lo immaginavo, per questo ho supposto che si trattasse di un semplice refuso.
Saprai anche che in italiano si usano le maiuscole, vero?


----------



## xeneize

Las dos están bien.
Separa AL país también se dice.
Elegí cualquiera... 
Separa "al" me parece que se use más.

También, de Argentina, o de la Argentina, es igual.....

Argentina está en el estricto número de países que pueden llevar el artículo, Claudine 

Los argentinos usan más el nombre con el artículo.

Chau


----------



## Mariàina

Non farci caso.....studio da troppissime ore e adesso sono stanchissima,
spero potrai perdonare le mie mancanze e/o distrazioni.
Ciao ciao


----------



## Mariàina

Xeneize.....sei sempre un "GRANDE"!
Sai in che senso lo diciamo in Italia?



xeneize said:


> Las dos están bien.
> Separa AL país también se dice.
> Elegí cualquiera...
> Separa "al" me parece que se use más.
> 
> También, de Argentina, o de la Argentina, es igual.....
> 
> Argentina está en el estricto número de países que pueden llevar el artículo, Claudine
> 
> Los argentinos usan más el nombre con el artículo.
> 
> Chau


 ​


----------



## xeneize

Ciao Mariàina, grazie....Comunque, anche Claudine è "grande", perchè altrimenti non avrebbe tutta questa pazienza nel correggere gli errori, e lo fa con un buon intento, tranqui, ejm... 

Per quello che vuoi sapere, mirá, te diría: si vos ponés esta frase: "El Río Uruguay separa EL país de Argentina......"
el objeto parece uno solo, Argentina, y uno se queda como esperando que vos aclares DE QUIEN lo separa...

Si ponés en cambio: El río Uruguay separa AL país de la Argentina....

en este caso queda re claro que uno es el país que separa (o sea el Uruguay), y otro es Argentina.....

Ciao!


----------



## irene.acler

Ah! Esto no lo sabía, gracias por aclararlo xeneize.


----------



## xeneize

Me corrijo, no me parece haya ambigüedad en ningún caso.
Sólo, personalmente pondría "al", pero "el" también vale.


----------

